# left handed nibs?



## NI Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Yesterday a customer of mine became very excited when I showed her a new fountain pen I had just turned.  Then she asked me if I could make one for her son but use a left handed nib.  I've been searching a bit but haven't found one.  Is there such a thing?  If so do they fit any kit?

Thank you,   Joe


----------



## texasfootball21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing. I'm not sure how they would change the nib to make it left handed.

Maybe someone else can help.

Good luck!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 22, 2009)

All nibs need to be "broken in" , weather your Left handed or right makes no difference as you will break in the nib to your way of writing. If you want to do your customer a favor get one of DCbluesman's flex steel nibs http://fountainpennibs.com/. It will make your customer begin writing at the first strokes.


----------



## mick (Apr 22, 2009)

I seem to remember a post sometime back.......or many it was a conversation with someone who does caligraphy, but the phrase "Oblique grind comes to mind in reference to a left handed writer.
Maybe Lou can chime in.

I just remembered:






 A left-oblique nib is used by left-handers who write with the hand below the writing line. A straight nib is used by right-handers, as well as left-handers writing with the hand above the writing line. A right-oblique may be preferred by writers who find that a straight nib does not suit their hand; many vintage pens and some older dip-nibs for calligraphy are cut slightly right-oblique.


----------



## CSue (Apr 22, 2009)

*Left-handed nibs*

The following website link is one of the places I browse when looking at what Calligraphers are looking for . . . 
http://www.johnnealbooks.com

Many who write in a calligraphy style where accents can be placed on the up and down stroke of each letter or such - use nibs broader than Lou's SF nibs.  There is a width of up to 1.5mm at the tip of a calligrapher's fountain pen nib.  CraftsUSA now sells a "Calligraphy Nib" for their smaller pens, Jr. Get and such.
The nib tip will have a degree of slant to it.  Most all the nib's slant for a person who writes right-handed.  A left-handed person would have to contort whole arm/wrist.hand movement to use such a nib.  

There are nibs used for dip pens/pen holders that have been made specifically for the left handed writer.  I'm not sure if Lou (DC Bluesman) carry's them or not.  

For the serious fountain pen user, the nib would have to be ground especially for the left-handed writer.  There are always people at the Pen Shows I've been at who will grind them right there - special orders.

You might as Lou if he could supply you with such a nib.  I don't remember the exact angle/degree of the slant.

There is a company called "Manuscript" who makes fountain pen sets for calligraphers both right and left handed.  I have purchased some of these nibs and though they aren't anywhere near the quality of Lou's, they do fit in some of the smaller size fountain pens.


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 22, 2009)

I bought  Manuscript brand calligraphy pen set from Michaels for a friend and on the back it said they sold left handed nibs but only in Canada. Go figure. Dont know what the difference would be other than they push the point across the paper while right handers pull.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 22, 2009)

Agree that a oblique left grind will help from smearing the paper the way some lefthanders write but a quick drying ink such as some of the private reserves Q/D will do the same, at least for me.





mick said:


> I seem to remembe a post sometime back.......or many it was a conversation with someone who does caligraphy, but the phrase "Oblique grind comes to mind in reference to a left handed writer.
> Maybe Lou can chime in


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 22, 2009)

Standard nibs are neither left- nor right-handed.  You can get a nib ground to a left- or right-oblique, which will make for an easier time writing, but without knowing whether the lefty in question is an under-writer or an over-writer, you would just be guessing as to which oblique would be preferable.

Over time, most nibs will naturally break into an oblique, based on the writing style of the individual, that is why fountain pens are almost never lent.  For most lefties, writing with a fountain pen means using a quick-drying ink and slowing down their writing speed.  Many lefties also prefer a fine tip as there is less ink applied to the paper and drying time is reduced, making smearing much less likely.  Of course, a high-quality nib helps.


----------



## mick (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's the link I pulled the diagram from....pretty interesting:
http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html


----------



## juteck (Apr 22, 2009)

I've just started using a fountain pen with a standard (stock) steel w/ iridium point medium (?) nib. As a lefty, I write slightly above the line, but not twisted like a contortionist. Right now I'm using a levenger cartridge ink, and it seems to dry fast enough that I don't get ink smear across my hand. As far as using a left handed nib, it might the same as watching a leftie use left handed scissors -- it just doesn't work. Lefties have learned to adapt to the right handed world, and have learned to use the same things as a right handed person. 

For a fountain pen for a leftie, a quick drying ink and good quality paper/journal/notebook will help. I'd suggest offering to make her a fountain pen for her son with a "right-handed" nib, and maybe even include in your price a 4-pack ink sampler from Pear Tree Pens (http://www.peartreepens.com/Fountain-Pen-Ink-Samples-p/samp.htm) of some fast-drying inks. Contact the owner of Pear Tree for smooth fast-drying ink recommendations for a leftie. Another good resource that I've just found, but haven't had much time to browse, is the Fountain Pen Network - they have an "ink review" section that might help.


----------



## mick (Apr 22, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> Standard nibs are neither left- nor right-handed. You can get a nib ground to a left- or right-oblique, which will make for an easier time writing, but without knowing whether the lefty in question is an under-writer or an over-writer, you would just be guessing as to which oblique would be preferable.
> 
> Over time, most nibs will naturally break into an oblique, based on the writing style of the individual, that is why fountain pens are almost never lent. For most lefties, writing with a fountain pen means using a quick-drying ink and slowing down their writing speed. Many lefties also prefer a fine tip as there is less ink applied to the paper and drying time is reduced, making smearing much less likely. Of course, a high-quality nib helps.


 
I've got one of Lou's nibs in my personal FP and I'm left handed.....the longer I use it, the worse it will write if say my wife, who is right handed, picks it up for a quick note or three.
I'm what Lou refers to as an over-writer. My pen is held at almost 180 degrees from what a normal rightie would hold a pen


----------



## NI Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you all!  I very much appreciate the insights and education.

All the best,   Joe


----------



## Sabaharr (Apr 23, 2009)

I remember my dad use to semd me searching for a left handed screwdriver, hammer, or crescent wrench when I was really little. By the third trip I had him figured out. Anything I would bring him would just happen to be the right one.


----------

